# Warcraft III - The Forzen Throne: PC steeigt aus...



## Alexander12 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe ein schweres Problem.

Habe hart gespart und mir nen PC zusammengestellt:

P4 630 3,0 Ghz
GeForce StarForce 6600GT
Gigybyte SLI Mainboard
1,25 GB DDR2 RAM
etc.

also recht gut,
Nun Spiel Ich aber das genannte Warcraft ein paar Minütchen, dann bleibt der Pc einfach stecken, habe schon die Auflösung etc. runtergestellt, aber z.B. NFS Most Wanted etc. Laufen uf den höchsten Einstellungen und stürzen nicht ab.

Die Temp. des MB Chipsets liegt bei normalbetrieb so bei ca. 52°C, sie bleibt immer konstant. Doch wenn Ich Spiele spiel, dann gehts hoch, kann dann bis zu 56-58°C sein.

Nur Warcraft geht nicht. 

Kann Mir einer nen Tipp geben, an was esliegen könnte?
Bin echt ratlos, hatte schon schlechtere PCs, da liefs..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (3. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du die neusten Treiber drauf.

Biosupdate, Mainboard, Grafik, Spieleupdates?

Wie hast Du deinen Ram verteilt, das hört sich ungewöhnlich an.

512+128*2 (wegen Dualchannal)? ist das der selbe Hersteller und gleiche Calatenzen?


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Mein Board hat 4 Speicherbänke. Auf den ersten 2 sind 2 * 512MB DDR2, auf den anderen 2 habe Ich nur eine Belegt mit 256MB  DDR2.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaub da haben wir einen Fehler gefunden.

Bei Dualchannel-boards sind 2x2 Speicherslots. Um den Dualchannel zu nutzen muss man
in je ein Abteil (bestehend aus 2 Slots) den selben Speicherbaustein einsetzen. Den 256er 
würde ich erstmal draussen lassen da ein asynchroner Betrieb selten möglich ist im Dualchannelmodus.

Danach nochmal Bios-Settings überprüfen.

d.h. 512MB + leer / 512MB +leer


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ok, probier Ich, Ich werde mich dann nochmal melden.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Scheint zu funktionieren.

Danke!


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe jetzt Mal Max Payne 2 gezockt, da sit das Problem noch.

Aber die Temperstur des Chipsatzes ist auf jeden Fall höher als 61 Grad.
Liegt es daran?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Wie warm wird denn Deine CPU? 

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann misst Du Deine Chipsatztemp. mit nem
extra Fühler. Da kann es sein das die normalen Casetemps. die das Mainboard 
ausliest abweichen (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist).

Kannst Du Benchmarkergebnisse (SiSoft Sandra o.ä.) liefern Vorher/Nacher?


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Wo krieg Ich die Programme her?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (7. Dezember 2005)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12998086.html

Das ist Freeware.


----------



## Alexander12 (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

OK, Ich lads mir Mal runter.

Ich werd dan nochmal schreiben.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also, meine CPU liegt so um die 60°C.
Mein Chipset so um die 65-70°C.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi nochmal!

Also Ich habe jetzt sogar Mal meinen PC aufgemacht, nen Ventilator hingestellt, die Grafikkarte runtergetaktet, dann stürzte er immer noch ab.

Ich schließe mittlerweile ein Hitzeproblem aus, meine Temps. seht ihr ja oben.

An was könnts denn noch liegen?
Ist mein erster PC, den Ich komplett selber zusammengestellt habe..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Welchen Treiber hast du denn laufen ? Also welche Version ?
Ist das eine einzelne Grafikkarte, oder sind das 2 im SLI Betrieb ?
Hast du mal testweise Hyperthreading im Bios deaktiviert ?


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Das Mainboard ist SLI-Fähig, habe aber nur eine 6600GT reingesteckt.

Öhm.. Hyperthreading habe Ich noch nicht deaktiviert nein. Würde das evtl. was bringen?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Das Mainboard ist SLI-Fähig, habe aber nur eine 6600GT reingesteckt.
> 
> Öhm.. Hyperthreading habe Ich noch nicht deaktiviert nein. Würde das evtl. was bringen?



Ok. hätte mich gewundert zwei 6600 im SLI Betrieb ist eher selten 
Also HT bringt Aktiviert eher Probleme bei manchen Spielen, aber ich selbst spiel beide Spiele und hab bei meinem P4 630 HT aktiviert, es versuchen kann man zumindest mal.
Ansonsten mal ältere Grafiktreiber probieren.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Ok. hätte mich gewundert zwei 6600 im SLI Betrieb ist eher selten



Wieso selten?

Hm.. Der Treiber der Grafikkarte wurde aber mitgeliefert. Der sollte schon passen.

Treber sind Version 6.14.10.6681


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso selten?
> Hm.. Der Treiber der Grafikkarte wurde aber mitgeliefert. Der sollte schon passen.
> Treber sind Version 6.14.10.6681


 
Generell neight man dazu sowas erst ab der 6800er zu machen, weil es sich darunter vom PreisLeistungs verhältniss kaum lohnt.

Die Treiber wo mitgeliefert wurden sind fast immer veraltet, das könnte schon dein Problem sein.
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
Lad dir da mal den aktuellsten runter, das ist glaube ich Momentan der 81.xx.
Einfach auf "Graphics Driver" > "GeForce and TNT2" > und hier dann dein Betriebssystem auswählen.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ok, mach Ich Mal, Ich werde dann nochmal berichten.
Ja, die Treiber könnten schon veraltet sein, die Karte ist ja schon lang im Handel.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Er ist schon wieder abgestürzt.
Ich habe Mal nen Screenshot von Fehlerbericht gemacht, kann jemand damit was anfangen?


MfG Alexander12


----------

